# Taking a concept and making it my own



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

My original theme was Down on the Bayou but then I changed it to Down on the Farm. I was originally planning on making these swamp lights. 









But since I switched the theme I decided to put my own twist on them.
I made metal tiki torches that will hold these jars.























I sandblasted these jars to make them look frosted up. I plan on painting the insides red & orange. 

Here are the tiki torches























I plan on painting the tiki torches black then covering them in burlap and put corn stalks around them.




THERE ARE MORE PICTURES TO COME!!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those will look great with the cornstalks around them. And those torches will last forever.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I have to agree with offmymeds, cornstalks or some swamp creep hanging off it. nice work!


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

UPDATE!!!  UPDATE!!!!  UPDATE!!!!







Plain jar with flickering light before paint








Painted Jar







Painted Jar lite up


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

those will look good..I have been saving jars all year..lol


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> those will look good..I have been saving jars all year..lol


I think they look OKAY, I would like them to look more red when the flickering light is inside. But I think im going to try some things like cover red tissue paper over the flickering LED light to change the color.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Those are creepy and wonderful!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

What a great idea! Those beat the heck out of the store bought torches I planned on buying for next Halloween. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

haha me too! Now I know for what....



Kelloween said:


> those will look good..I have been saving jars all year..lol


I forget who posted...but one haunter sprayed silver paint, then sprayed with vinegar before it dried. Apparently it bubbles up and gives it a nice texture. I will post and give credit if I find it...maybe try a diff color


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Kev730 said:


> I think they look OKAY, I would like them to look more red when the flickering light is inside. But I think im going to try some things like cover red tissue paper over the flickering LED light to change the color.


This will work, but remove the crappy little flame shaped cap covering the LED first! It is a diffuser that absorbs a substantial amount of light. You've got a sufficiently heavy layer of frosting on the jars that the jar itself acts as a diffuser. I would even suggest for your red tinting, just spend a few bucks on a bottle of glass paint to simply paint the LED red. The paint dries translucent. Another option is to get a theatrical lighting gel swatch book (I suggest roscolux). This will give you 1.5 x 3.25 inch samples of dozens of different red filters you can try, allowing you to get just the right shade to work well with the amber LED. Then you just cut and shape the swatch into a flame and order yourself a larger sheet of that color to make more (stuff is fairly cheap, about $9 for a 20x24 inch sheet, enough to work over several dozen tealights)


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Blarghity said:


> This will work, but remove the crappy little flame shaped cap covering the LED first! It is a diffuser that absorbs a substantial amount of light. You've got a sufficiently heavy layer of frosting on the jars that the jar itself acts as a diffuser. I would even suggest for your red tinting, just spend a few bucks on a bottle of glass paint to simply paint the LED red. The paint dries translucent. Another option is to get a theatrical lighting gel swatch book (I suggest roscolux). This will give you 1.5 x 3.25 inch samples of dozens of different red filters you can try, allowing you to get just the right shade to work well with the amber LED. Then you just cut and shape the swatch into a flame and order yourself a larger sheet of that color to make more (stuff is fairly cheap, about $9 for a 20x24 inch sheet, enough to work over several dozen tealights)



Are those swatches made for flashses? Because i read the reviews and people use them for their cameras. Are these what you are talking about? http://www.amazon.com/Rosco-Lux-Small-Swatchbook/dp/B0002ER2YG


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE



I finally got it. I endlessly tried to use the LED tealight and all I could see is that stupid yellow color. I even bought filters and glass paint to cover that up but it didnt work. All i had to do is use glass paint and REAL tealights.











I plan on painting them all like the orange one on right side.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

update update update


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Those look great!


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

update update  update 


I cant decide wether to wrap the tiki torches in burlap for my farm theme or keep them black. What do you think?


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

The FINAL product in action.


----------

